# ..  Limbaugh to evacuate after calling Irma climate change ploy  ..



## charley (Sep 8, 2017)

Rush Limbaugh will be evacuating his home in Palm Beach, Fla., just days after stating that creating panic around hurricanes helps advance a climate change agenda.







"There is a desire to advance this climate change agenda, and hurricanes are one of the fastest and best ways to do it. You can accomplish a lot just by creating fear and panic," Limbaugh said Tuesday. "You don't need a hurricane to hit anywhere. All you need is to create the fear and panic accompanied by talk that climate change is causing hurricanes to become more frequent and bigger and more dangerous, and you create the panic, and it's mission accomplished, agenda advanced."

Limbaugh is on the same page as 91% of the GOP in terms of denying global warming.


----------



## Swiper (Sep 8, 2017)

https://www.rushlimbaugh.com/daily/2017/09/05/my-analysis-of-the-hurricane-irma-panic/


----------



## Arnold (Sep 8, 2017)

I believe in global warming as much as I believe *Al Gore created the internet*.


----------



## charley (Sep 9, 2017)

Prince said:


> I believe in global warming as much as I believe *Al Gore created the internet*.




.....  I know that !!!    you're one of the 91% of republicans that don't believe in global warming....


----------



## Arnold (Sep 9, 2017)

charley said:


> .....  I know that !!!    you're one of the 91% of republicans that don't believe in global warming....



that's weird cause I ain't a Republican or any other political bullshit party...remember that is why I voted Trump.


----------



## charley (Sep 9, 2017)

Prince said:


> that's weird cause I ain't a Republican or any other political bullshit party...remember that is why I voted Trump.



.. so you're a climate denier who loves the trumpster , but you don't belong to a political party ???     ..  

.... I won't say that 'your head is up your ass' but !?!?!?


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Sep 9, 2017)

Same here I voted for Trump and I have no poltical affiliation.

The climate change and tax are a money making scheme at best.

The climate of course changes.  We also know that various Countries control their own weather.  We know that HAARP and even CERN can manipulate the weather.

CERN has created dozens of earthquakes admittedly.  This is an organization with the logo "666" on their logo.  This agency is openly allowed to attempt to change time and matter and dimensions..all the while laying claim to Satanic Worship.  Sounds legit to me.  (sarcasm)

These new storms, an expert has claimed that several of the massive waves that exist, were created synthetically.  There is various evidence that exists pointing out that much of these storms "might" have been manufactured.

I believe even Germany in WW2 had some ability to change weather via the ocean waves and tides.

Research it.  It may sound insane on the surface..but once you actually spend a few hundred hours researching it and seeing what actually exists..you will question all that is going on..including "Climate Change" and "carbon" taxes...

What the Gov't and Media has done, is coin the term "Conspiracy theories".  So when anyone questions what they are doing..they throw out this term that creates the sensation that anyone that believes in something is crazy..wearing a tin foil hat.  In essence..they effectively blind those who fail to research and effectively they hide their agendas and creations.


----------



## charley (Sep 9, 2017)

http://www.skepticalscience.com/global-warming-scientific-consensus.htm


----------



## Arnold (Sep 9, 2017)

Climate change is a Liberal/Democrat Elitest SCAM to make money, (aka Al Gore) Chuck you are the one with your head up your ass my friend.


----------



## Zaphod (Sep 9, 2017)

The climate is constantly changing.  It has huge swings in temperature, up and down.  Fast and slow.  Where I'm at we're more than ten degrees below normal temperatures for this time of year.  We've had very few days over 90 for several years now when they were previously a regular occurrence during the summer.


----------



## solidassears (Sep 9, 2017)

charley said:


> http://www.skepticalscience.com/global-warming-scientific-consensus.htm



You know it's a scam when they say it's settled and there's consensus... Real science is never settled there is no consensus; only scammers who can't defend their position claim the argument is over and settled and that is the those who are dumb enough to believe a scam artist like ALGORE buy into the BS and even give money to "save the planet" what a crock! We are a fart in the hurricane we can no more effect the climate than we can steer a hurricane or cool the sun.


----------



## charley (Sep 9, 2017)

Prince said:


> Climate change is a Liberal/Democrat Elitest SCAM to make money, (aka Al Gore) Chuck you are the one with your head up your ass my friend.





... so what party did you say you were in order to vote ??   & I didn't say you had your head up your ass, although I should have...  try reading a book ..


----------



## Arnold (Sep 9, 2017)

charley said:


> ... so what party did you say you were in order to vote ??   & I didn't say you had your head up your ass, although I should have...  try reading a book ..



you only quoted and responded to my post, what about the two posts before mine? 

I did not vote for a party I voted for TRUMP motherfucker, and I plan on doing it again 2020.


----------



## charley (Sep 9, 2017)

Prince said:


> you only quoted and responded to my post, what about the two posts before mine?
> 
> I did not vote for a party I voted for TRUMP motherfucker, and I plan on doing it again 2020.



...now I'm 'motherfucker'..so what party did you register as ????????????  ....  you are a dense motherfucker !!!!   but you know that...     .....


----------



## Arnold (Sep 9, 2017)

charley said:


> ...now I'm 'motherfucker'..so what party did you register as ????????????  ....  you are a dense motherfucker !!!!   but you know that...     .....



you're just an idiot.


----------



## charley (Sep 9, 2017)

prince said:


> you're just an idiot.




.... *​numb nutz...   What party did you register as ????????  *


----------



## charley (Sep 9, 2017)

Prince said:


> you're just an idiot.



.....*in order to vote in the USA , you need to register to vote ... when you register to vote, you need to say what party you're registered as....   ok tough guy, what was your answer ??      *


----------



## Arnold (Sep 9, 2017)

charley said:


> .....*in order to vote in the USA , you need to register to vote ... when you register to vote, you need to say what party you're registered as....   ok tough guy, what was your answer ??      *



I marked the *racist/bigoted/misogynist/deplorable group* and then I put a big fucking *X on TRUMP!*


----------



## charley (Sep 9, 2017)

Prince said:


> I marked the *racist/bigoted/misogynist/deplorable group* and then I put a big fucking *X on TRUMP!*



..... O.K .    so you registered republican,,,    now that didn't hurt so bad , did it ??


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Sep 10, 2017)

I registered as Independent.

I have never voted for anyone previous and never thought I would.  But Trump was not a Politician and I agree with many of his intended Policies.

From where I sit, the Clintons, the Bush's, Obama and the majority of Washington are corrupt politicians who intentionally sold out American Citizens.

There is a small group of politicians I respect. Ron Paul and Rand Paul. Ben Carson. Trey Gowdy...a few others too.  But imo both the Right and Left side are infested with corruption.


----------



## solidassears (Sep 10, 2017)

WesleyInman said:


> I registered as Independent.
> 
> I have never voted for anyone previous and never thought I would.  But Trump was not a Politician and I agree with many of his intended Policies.
> 
> ...



You got it right; there are very few there who care about the country or people; most like the Clintons Obamas are in only for their own gain and power. It's sickening really how stupid so many people are; who buy Obama, Clinton, Climate Change total shit.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 10, 2017)

charley said:


> ..... O.K .    so you registered republican,,,    now that didn't hurt so bad , did it ??



No you fucking dumbass I did not register with either party.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 10, 2017)

WesleyInman said:


> I registered as Independent.
> 
> I have never voted for anyone previous and never thought I would.  But Trump was not a Politician and I agree with many of his intended Policies.
> 
> ...



Chuck does not understand any of this, he is special.


----------



## charley (Sep 10, 2017)

WesleyInman said:


> I registered as Independent.
> 
> I have never voted for anyone previous and never thought I would.  But Trump was not a Politician and I agree with many of his intended Policies.
> 
> ...



... it's true that both repubs & dems are corrupt... 

.... so Wes, you respect Ben Carson as a great leader ?? 

.....have you noticed that no black people respect him....!?!?


----------



## charley (Sep 10, 2017)

Prince said:


> Chuck does not understand any of this, he is special.




....  so what's up Rob, you want me saying what a useless jerkoff you are in real life ??   are you looking for an insult fight ??


----------



## GYMnTONIC (Sep 10, 2017)

charley said:


> ... it's true that both repubs & dems are corrupt...
> 
> .... so Wes, you respect Ben Carson as a great leader ??
> 
> .....have you noticed that no black people respect him....!?!?





I don't know that meme is accurate at all.

I simply cannot believe that based on a meme, minus hearing him say it.

And even if he did say it, does not mean I agree with it.  I would be shocked that he used such grammar since his profession is a neuro surgeon.  That would be pretty low grade use of grammar for him.  Even then,  I don't think he is perfect. I don't think Trump is perfect.

But I do think they want the best for America and it's citizens.  I am not here to say they have perfect behaviors or pasts. No one does.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 10, 2017)

charley said:


> ....  so what's up Rob, you want me saying what a useless jerkoff you are in real life ??   are you looking for an insult fight ??



you cannot insult me silly boy.


----------



## Arnold (Sep 10, 2017)

charley said:


> .....have you noticed that no black people respect him....!?!?



Really did you take a poll? lol


----------



## botamico (Sep 10, 2017)

Most politicians suck ass. Very few of them actually do their job. The only ones you hear about are the ones that are already compromised.


----------



## charley (Sep 10, 2017)

Prince said:


> Really did you take a poll? lol




..yea , I got a pole for you !!


----------



## Swiper (Sep 11, 2017)

charley said:


> ... it's true that both repubs & dems are corrupt...
> 
> .... so Wes, you respect Ben Carson as a great leader ??
> 
> .....have you noticed that no black people respect him....!?!?



"Fact Check: Comment on slavery was just a parody

A meme (photo and text, usually a quote) states that Ben Carson said slavery was the ?best thing that could have happened? to blacks.

The facts: Absolutely not true. Carson said nothing of the sort."

http://jacksonville.com/reason/fact...ry/fact-check-comment-slavery-was-just-parody



if the right did something like this they'd be called racist, but your part of the fringe far left so you automatically get a pass, right?    or not??? 

it amazes me what the far left will believe and spread as real news.


----------



## ROID (Sep 11, 2017)

What are you looking like these days swiper ?

Big bastard. Post a picture. Full homo.


----------



## botamico (Sep 11, 2017)

There are some politicians who are great, but a majority of them aren't hitting on shit. As far as climate change,   I am an advocate for breathing clean air, drinking clean water, and not polluting the land for health reasons. I think those who pollute should be fined or punished, but charging everybody carbon taxes including the responsible people is silly. In closing,  reward the responsible and punish the irresponsible.


----------



## Swiper (Sep 11, 2017)

ROID said:


> What are you looking like these days swiper ?
> 
> Big bastard. Post a picture. Full homo.



i'm looking like average joe, you homo. lol


I have major physical health issues. spine and shoulder problems.   I got hardware in my back it's been almost a year but my doctor limited me to 80 pounds of lifting total so I can do 40 pound dumbbells and 80 pounds total and everything else.  my right shoulder is completely worn out the socket is gone I need a total replacement.  I have extremely limited movement in my right arm I can only do certain exercises.  my spine is deteriorating very quickly and I continue to have blown out discs and broken vertebraes.   in November will be a full year since my last fusion but now the vertebrae above the fusion broke loose and also a blown out disc there too. my doctor said hell giver another fusion but then I'll be hunched over the rest of my life I said fuck that I'll live with the nerve pain and all the other pain that goes with it not walking like hunchback of Notre Dame.  lol.   my calves are nonexistent the nerves are not firing my toes and heels are numb. it's hard to balance and I walk with a limp.  A lot of the muscle in my left leg not coming back because the nerves are damaged.  I have major nerve pain in my left butt and in my front upper quads.   

my shoulder doctor said he could do a replacement but then I probably won't be able to lift ever again or if I do will be extremely light very limited I think I'll just live with the pain on that one too. 

here's some photos before and after and a good shoulder and my shoulder so you could see the difference

this is from my last surgery






 this is my current back as you could see the bone above the fusion collapsed and blew out my disc and that vertebrae is loose and pressing against my nerves 





 here's a picture of a good shoulder





my shoulder






 my current pic this is about three weeks old around 205 lbs.


----------



## Swiper (Sep 11, 2017)

this is what I used to look like


----------



## charley (Sep 11, 2017)

.... you look great in this pic Swiper..  many guys would love to look this hard....






...by the way , Jacksonville newspaper supports trump, I don't trust it...


----------



## Swiper (Sep 11, 2017)

ROID said:


> What are you looking like these days swiper ?
> 
> Big bastard. Post a picture. Full homo.



new pic taken today


----------



## ROID (Sep 13, 2017)

Damn

I can't believe that's at 205.

I'm officially throwing in the towel now.


----------



## Swiper (Sep 13, 2017)

ROID said:


> Damn
> 
> I can't believe that's at 205.
> 
> I'm officially throwing in the towel now.


lol. 

at least you got wheels 
check out my wheels. lol.   all bone no muscle in calves.  left leg no muscle.


----------



## dave 236 (Sep 15, 2017)

Zaphod said:


> The climate is constantly changing.  It has huge swings in temperature, up and down.  Fast and slow.  Where I'm at we're more than ten degrees below normal temperatures for this time of year.  We've had very few days over 90 for several years now when they were previously a regular occurrence during the summer.


Most of the US East coast was, at one time, ocean. Climate is cyclical and has varied greatly for eons. When I was a kid everyone was worrying about a new ice age now 30 yes later it's global warming. The earth has warmed slightly and sea levels are up slightly. Truth is no one has any idea what we can do about it. We didn't cause it but we may be slightly contributing to it. Climate change legislation is a money grab by the global community. I'm no Trump fan but I agree with him backing out of that bullshit Paris Accord. We'd have been the only country held to the standards and footing the bill for China's continued abuse of the environment and it's people. 

Sent from my XT1585 using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 17, 2017)

other scientist thought Einstein was crazy, no one trusted his lone theory now its a fact. just because a group of paid scientist make a blanket statement you cant just go believe that because they are a majority, and a handful of scientist disagree with a logical sense you cant dismiss it because these are a few.

a group of scientists can agree that alcohol will get you drunk, but what if a single scientist says its one light beer


----------

